# felleghajtó



## pemetecukor

Kedves Fòrumozòk!

Angolra és olaszra kéne lefordìtanom ezt a szòt: *felleghajtó*, avagy *felleghajtó koponyeg*. Sajnos semmilyen szòtàrban nem talàlok rà olyan megoldàst, ami ne egy korbemagyaràzàsa volna csupàn a szònak. Létezik vajon rà fordìtàs? Mit gondoltok? Vagy marad a korulìràs?

Koszonom elore is a vàlaszlòk véleményét, minden otlet, tanàcs értékes szàmomra!

Udv!

(Elnézést az ékezetekért!)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia pemetecukor!

Tudnál valami magyarázatot adni arra, hogy a kérdezett szavak mit jelentek, milyen témakörben találkoztál velük?


----------



## Ateesh6800

A *"felleghajtó"* egy metafora; olyan kabátra utal, ami denevérszárny-szerűen az egész testet elfedi, és lehet látványosan kavarni vele a port (hajtani vele a felhőket). Ilyen van a kardozós filmekben a testőröknek.

Nem hiszem, hogy lenne egyenes fordítás bármely nyelven. Meg kéne nézni, hogy angolul és olaszul milyen metaforák léteznek erre a fajta kabátra.

Másik magyar metafora a *"malaclopó köpönyeg"*, mert ugye akkora a kabát, hogy el lehet dugni alatta a lopott malacot is.

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Minden köpönyeg köpönyeg, tehát azt fordítanám le. A felleghajtó nem árnyalja annyira a jelentését, hogy azt mindenképpen át kellene ültetni idegen nyelvre. Ha hajtja a felleget, ha nem attól még köpönyeg.

De esetleg meg lehetne nézni, ha nagyon fontos, hogy a testőrös francia regényekben hogyan nevezik ezt a fajta köpönyeget és azt a szót megkeresni az olaszban és az angolban.


----------



## Olivier0

Franciául _cape _= angolul _cloak,_ olaszul _mantello _(és a "de _cape _et d'épée" regények = swashbuckling romances = romanzi di _cappa _e spada)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Olivier0 said:


> Franciául _cape _= angolul _cloak,_ olaszul _mantello _(és a "de _cape _et d'épée" regények = swashbuckling romances = romanzi di _cappa _e spada)



Angolul még: *cloak and dagger (novels)* (van ilyen Wiki cikk is). Spanyolul _de capa y espada_. Úgy tűnik, a franciából fordította mindkét nyelv.

*A.*


----------



## pemetecukor

Koszi mindenkinek! Végul egy metaforàval fordìtottam, mivel egy igen mìves irodalmi fordìtàsròl van szò, jobbnak làttam: "Il suo mantello - guardiano di bufere - ....", ezt ìrtam. A témavezetomnek nagyon tetszett, ùgyhogy megvan az orom.  Koszonet még egyszer az otletekért. A "cappa" szò amùgy végul nekem is eszembe jutott. Mivel egy garabonciàs diàk kabàtjàt kellet "leìrni", fontosnak tartottam belefuzni valahogy a viharfelhokre valò utalàst, ami ugyebàr a felleg is magyarul.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Köszi a visszajelzést!  Bárcsak mindenki megírná, végül mi lett...


----------



## Zsanna

...viszont azt jobb lett volna (két hónappal) korábban tudni, hogy miről is volt szó, mi volt a háttérben stb.


----------

